# ATI Carte graphique ATI RADEON 7500 64Mo SDR + TV ?



## TylerDurden (5 Novembre 2002)

Salut ! je vais en faire hurler plus d'un de demander encore de l'info sur une carte graphique mais j'aimerais vraiment savoir si d'une, cette carte est ok pour aller sur mac, et si de deux c'est une bonne carte. Sachant que c'est pour la mettre à la place d'une Nvidia GForce 2 mx qui se trouve dans mon g4 quicksilver 733mhz. 
En fait, cette carte m'interesse surtout pour la sortie TV parce que je voudrais pouvoir visualiser mes films quicktime directement sur ma TV (et puis surtout, elle est pas chère !). Qu'en-pensez-vous ?


ATI Carte graphique ATI RADEON 7500 64Mo SDR + TV version Boîte - .
CARACTERISTIQUES TECHNIQUES 
*	Accessoires fournis	Notice d'installation rapide
*	Conditionnement	Boîte
*	Architecture	- GPU ATI Radeon 7500 ventilé cadencé à 270 Mhz - Mémoire 64Mo SDR - Banque passante mémoire de 7.4 Go / seconde - Interface AGP 2X / 4X
*	Fonctions 2D &amp; 3D	- Moteur d'effet TCL : Transform, Clipping &amp; Lightning Architectures Charisma Engine et Pixel Tapestry d'ATI 1.74 gigatexels / seconde et 45 millions de triangles / seconde - RAMDAC @ 350 MHz pour des résolutions jusqu'à 2048x1536 - Optimisé pour l'accélération Direct3D - Support matériel complet de DirectX 8.1
*	Fonctions vidéo	- Sortie TV avec connecteur S-Video - Sortie DVI
*	Systèmes d'exploitation compatibles	Microsoft Windows 9x / Me / 2000 / XP
*	Configuration minimale	- Plateforme Intel Pentium II ou équivalent - Slot AGP disponible
*	Garantie	1 an retour atelier	 


Merci  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## iFlighT (6 Novembre 2002)

Alors cette carte gfx ca sent la carte version PC /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif désole pour toi ca ira pas


----------

